# Can anyone recommend an Axe/Adze handle for a 3lb axe head?



## klaus von herten (Apr 20, 2022)

Greetings,

I acquired a cool axe head from Bulgaria, which is a bearded axe. I want to use a 24-30 inch handle for it so it can be a nice camp axe.

The eye is huge and weird shaped, so I can’t just order a handle for it.

I had a white ash branch but at 1.75 in diameter, it is too small to haft onto the axe head.

I need about a 2.0 x 1.25 inch shoulder area to fit through the eye.

I like the curvature of an axe handle but there are none with enough material that I know of, particularly around 30 inches in length. Don’t know if a mail or adze handle would work.

If I have to make my own, any recommended source for hickory with the right grain orientation?

Thanks in advance.

Inner dimensions of axe eye.







Bearded axe blade profile






View of eye


----------



## Squareground3691 (Apr 20, 2022)

Whiskey River Trading or Beaver Tooth Handles might have something or might have to haft one ur self


----------



## klaus von herten (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks for that lead. I’m going to buy a 36 inch felling axe handle and I’ll cut the eye insert and re-carve and fit a new one out of the existing shoulder, and finally a new shoulder a bit lower.

I’m hoping there will be enough meat there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 15, 2022)

i just finished a hammer, smaller scale, but head is now pro set. was held on (wedges) with 2 rusty nails before...


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 14, 2022)

House Handles maybe? European hafts are usually made of ash that isn't nearly as strong as the hickory hafts of American axes; hence they are beefier. I think you'd have better luck scouring Europe. Better yet carve one yourself.


----------



## lobo9er (Jul 17, 2022)

following...
hope to see pics of it finished! Beautiful axe, nice score


----------



## lobo9er (Jul 17, 2022)

might be able to reshape and use a sledge hammer handle


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

klaus von herten said:


> Thanks for that lead. I’m going to buy a 36 inch felling axe handle and I’ll cut the eye insert and re-carve and fit a new one out of the existing shoulder, and finally a new shoulder a bit lower.
> 
> I’m hoping there will be enough meat there.


Good luck on fitting a felling axe to the eye. If your dimensions are correct, then 1&1/4" wide is a 1/2" larger than 3/4"-13/16" felling axe. HOUSE HANDLE. DO YOUR HOMEWORK. THEY'LL HAVE A HANDLE YOU CAN FIT.


----------

